

Mobile Safari is kinda garbage these days - fishanz

This is a bit of a rant, I&#x27;m trying to avoid gratuitous negativity.  I really do love some of the stuff Apple does, but Safari on an iPhone 6 is kinda crap.  My browser tabs are constantly refreshing.  I&#x27;ve searched for a solution; tried setting &#x27;open tab in background&#x27; on&#x2F;off.  Have cleared the cache to no avail.  It&#x27;s really irritating; never was an issue before ios 7.  Only seems worse in ios8. Anyone else care to chime in?
======
makecheck
I avoid Safari. There are many iOS browsers on the App Store; I use Mercury.
The only downside is that iOS _still_ won't open links in other browsers so
you have to copy/paste from E-mails, etc.

